# Back Country Care International



## Commonsavage (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking for background info. Thanks.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 26, 2010)

Where is the original topic?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 26, 2010)

I found it...dang these new technologies and multiple threads....


----------



## NWParamedic (Mar 3, 2010)

*Do I know you?*

AK. Did you happen to work in Stanislaus and Mariposa Counties at one time?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 3, 2010)

*That's not AK's picture.*



Quick GOOGLE search:
http://www.backcountrycareinternational.com/

http://jobs.businessweek.com/a/all-jobs/list/q-Backcountry+Care+International

Try this one too:
http://www.ias.com.au/div2/index.html
and look up their former director Adrien Cohen.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 4, 2010)

NWParamedic said:


> AK. Did you happen to work in Stanislaus and Mariposa Counties at one time?



Nope.

But I did hold an Oregon paramedic license at one time.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Nope.
> 
> But I did hold an Oregon paramedic license at one time.



Mariposa and Stan Counties are in California, AK...  right next to me...  Although, I can understand the OP's confussion...  when I first saw those eyes, I too thought that your stare indicated that I knew you...  ^_^


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 4, 2010)

I had no clue what you guys were talking about...then I clicked on my profile...I forgot about that picture...

Too funny that it is not recognizable and people thought it was me. Classic!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 4, 2010)

*AK, I'm strangely attracted to you...but back to the subject.*

OP, that do it for you?


----------



## Scout (Mar 7, 2010)

lads I dispare, she was a Pakistani girl, Sharbat Gula, who was on the front page on the National Geographic


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 7, 2010)

*Afghan, but who's counting?*

Did we get the Bakcoutry thing nailed?


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 8, 2010)

We did indeed..via PM.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 8, 2010)

*GFOB then; Mike Alpha.*

Just the existence of "Wilderness EMS" is an example of why field EMS is mostly for you younger specimens, I'll sit here and read all about it.


----------

